# skinny fish - what gives



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

I noticed that my male platy was really skinny and lethargic last night, I didnt notice anything the day before but it's got me wondering what could be the cause. he has a sunken in chest and is a little slower than normal

the tank he's in is a 29g with 6 adult platys, 5 female 1 male, 3-4 fry, 4 cardinals, a BNP and some shrimps. 40-50% w/c every week.

I recently lost an oto and my old bala shark in my 55g, this has me worried if I've spread any disease between the tanks with my cleaning kit, i should probably get a second brush for it


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

He may have a worm.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Internal parasites. You need to treat all tanks and wash all tools well.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

any prefered brand of treatment?

also note that there are loaches in the 55g


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have used prazi Pro with great results. You can also get some metro, and lace some food with it.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

good stuff, I'll check it out


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's a little help in figuring which med may be appropriate;
https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNFxn605AH5xc6MvFbyTR_Uc1w2E0g
I'll add that reading indicates that internal parasites and aeromonas are less common in good quality water and are often confused with columnaris.seems like columnaris keeps popping up all the time lately.
So next question would be have you added any new fish lately?
While on the link if you go to "aquarium articles"in top tool bar you will find my favorite columnaris link along with a similiar one on aeromonas.
This is a very good site!
On top of link it will list page three "parasites and chemical treatments" that has individual meds listed for parasites and other issues.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

the last fish I added was the BNP 1 month ago today, and he's going strong,

I did notice a little white growth on the mouth of one of my danios in my 55g the other day but its has been healing on its own and is almost gone now


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

White growth would be one of the most common symptoms(especially on mouth{look up "cotton mouth"}).You're looking for gram negative meds for the columnaris.Some sites recommend both gram negative and positive and I see nothing wrong with that advice.
The BNP could just be a carrier and show no symptoms.It is very diffacult to say,but often with some disease issues once a fish is "cured" it is either "immune" or a lifetime carrier!Of course there are exceptions to this ,but once an issue has been introduced to a tank it should never be discounted again just because we think we "cured" it.
I know dormancy or going dormant is not the proper term,but some issues can "hide" for extended periods of time only to "re occur".
High salt treatments and potassium permanagate are also effective in some cases either used in tank or in a stronger bath/dip method.
Since you saw white fuzz I would think the salt may work better for your case than most of the other more recent bouts people have had.


----------



## BeccaBx3 (Sep 21, 2011)

i have two fish in two diff tanks with the skinny lethargy thing going on. treated for parasites but didnt work. what next? no white fuzzy for them just listless and skinny as heck.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

BeccaBx3 said:


> i have two fish in two diff tanks with the skinny lethargy thing going on. treated for parasites but didnt work. what next? no white fuzzy for them just listless and skinny as heck.


My vote is columnaris!Shocking to all who have heard the last 100+ diagnosis.It really seems to be an issue of new and almost seemingly unfounded proportions.
If you see the white fuzz then any of the salt treatments may work,if it is just skinny,curved back death looks close(may be close) then I'm all in favor of hard heavy treatments.


Fish Columnaris | Fungus & Saprolegnia | Treatment & Prevention


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Could be wasting disease also


----------

